# Improve Web Server Performance



## kevster3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Please acknowledge that the Tivo Website has some significant performance problems and that a corrective action plan is being worked? 

A 12 minute login followed by connection failure messages while attempting to search the schedule is really bad. 

The website seems like such an anomaly compared to the great TV and tablet/phone experiences Tivo provides. As a customer and an IT professional, I'm so surprised Tivo allows this to continue. 

Please allocate some resources to address this. 

-Kevin


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Kevin, this forum is not run by the TiVo folks. Sometimes they may read the postings, but your post seems to assume that the mods are actually TiVo.


----------



## kevster3000 (Jan 18, 2015)

LOL - good point. I should have realized that because this forum website actually works.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Ha, good reply.


----------



## Linderhof (Jun 5, 2015)

I've heard that the web site is being overhauled. Let's hope that is true.


----------

